# Creamy whey Vs. yellow whey



## alidansma (Jun 30, 2006)

We had a lot of milk stored in the fridge so I decided to use some up in cheese making today.

I made Queso Fresco - the whey left behind looks almost like milk. I saved two quarts.

then I made mozzerella using citric acid and rennet and the whey looks like lemonade...I saved two quarts of that too.

I hear everyone saying they make ricotta from the whey, but which whey?

And what can I use the other whey for?

Thank you!
~ali


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

If you make ricotta from the Mozzarella whey you will not have to add any thing but milk. If you use the Queso whey add milk and vinegar or lemon juice. 

Everything I have read says to use fresh whey. I don't know if it will work with saved whey.

Yellow whey means you got a good 'make' on the cheese, renneted and cut the curd at the proper pH etc. Milky whey means at some point you were off a bit. Don't worry though, your cheese will be fine 

Christy


----------



## alidansma (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Christy! the Queso Blanco - even if something was off - tastes great. If the Mozzarella turns out better...I can't wait!


----------

